# Puppy vs Icecube



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Just came across this video and just had to share it  Not sure who wins in the end, but I'm going for a draw..

[link]


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

thats just the cutest....:wub:


----------



## shehulk (Jan 18, 2010)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, cute! I think the puppy won.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I love at the :50 mark - the pup knocks itself over trying to bark!!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh that was wonderful. Why buy toys when you can give them ice cubes??


----------

